# changer carte graphique imac 20" (2008)



## boisriou3000 (18 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir chers amis utilisateurs de mac, 

J'ai un imac intel alu 20" datant de 2008, mais je commence un peu à me lasser de ma carte graphique (qui est une nvidia geforce 9400 de 256 mo) parce que, vous en conviendrez, une carte graphique de 256 mo ce n'est pas terrible pour faire tourner des jeux actuels.

J'ai lu quelque part que sur ces imacs là la carte graphique était soudée à la carte mère, et j'ai lu autre part (ici: http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+iMac+Intel+20-Inch+EMC+2133+and+2210+Video+Card/1014/1) qu'on pouvait la changer. (mon emc étant 2133 d'après l'étiquette sous le pied de l'imac)
Alors si c'était possible, je changerais bien ma carte graphique actuelle contre une carte graphique compatible de 512 mo. (par exemple la nvidia GT 130)

Mais j'aimerais que vous me disiez si je peux vraiment changer de carte graphique sur ce type d'imac, avant que je ne me mette à le démonter inutilement.

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (20 Juillet 2013)

Franchement je ne suis pas sûr que ça en veille la peine. Une GT130 c'est pas vraiment plus rapide.


----------



## boisriou3000 (20 Juillet 2013)

Mais pourtant la GT130 est deux fois plus puissante (512 mo) que la 9400 (256 mo), elle devrait donc être plus puissante. Sinon je pense qu'il y a aussi possibilité avec une ATI Radeon HD 4850 (ces 2 cartes graphiques étaient, je crois, en option sur l'imac 20" à l'achat).
Merci de votre réponse en tout cas.


----------



## Th__72 (20 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je ne pense pas que ça en vaille la peine...

Je possédais précédemment un iMac 20" de 2009, j'ai commencé à l'upgrader puis j'ai arrêté les frais.
Ton ordinateur affiche 5 ans, c'est plus tout récent non plus ! La carte graphique ne fait pas tout, tu resteras bridé à 6 Go de RAM DDR2 par exemple...

Les cartes graphiques proposées étaient les suivantes sur les 20" de 2008 :
 ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT - 128 MB (2400 XT)
ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO - 256 MB (2600 PRO) GDDR3

Bonne soirée


----------



## boisriou3000 (21 Juillet 2013)

En fait je me suis trompé dans le message de base, il s'agit en fait d'un imac 20" de 2009 (le modèle 'early 2009').
C'est vrai que changer de carte graphique me reviendrait assez cher mais je trouve que 4 go de ram sont déjà amplement suffisants pour ce que je fait (et pour l'instant c'est bien la carte graphique qui me limite), et c'est vrai que c'est peut-être aussi mon côté nostalgique qui me pousse à garder cet ordinateur (d'autant plus que sur les nouveaux mac est installé moutain lion que je trouve beaucoup moins bien que snow leopard).
Vous savez combien se vend un imac comme le mien d'occasion? (parce que je m'étais renseigné sur certains sites qui m'affichaient 280 si l'ordi est en bon état, alors à ce prix là moi je préfère l'upgrader plutôt que le vendre)
Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas.


----------



## Th__72 (22 Juillet 2013)

Mon 20" de 2009 a été revendu 650  en novembre dernier, tu peux en tirer bien plus que 280  

Cependant, le mien a été vendu avec 8 Go de RAM, Une magic mouse, un clavier filaire à pavé numérique.

Mais je conçois que c'est un ordi assez attachant malgré tout, le processeur tournait vraiment bien et surtout il était fiable !


----------



## boisriou3000 (22 Juillet 2013)

Tu l'as vendu sur quel site? (parce que c'est vrai que 650&#8364; c'est plutôt pas mal)


----------



## Th__72 (22 Juillet 2013)

Je l'ai vendu à une connaissance 

La côte tourne autour de 550-650  apparemment. Le mien était bien équipé, d'où une légère surcôte


----------



## sunnlight (18 Janvier 2014)

Mon iMac que j'ai acquis en 2008 est équipe d'une carte graphique atiradeon 2000pro
Après 2ans j'ai commencé à rencontrer quelques problèmes et il y a 15 jours elle a finalement lâché. J'ai décidé donc de laisser faire la réparation c'est a dire changer la carte graphique pour environ 400 euros. Sur la durée je pense être gagnant et sur le principe c'est un mauvais choix de se débarrasser d'un ordi après à peine 6 ans. Ça s'appelle du gaspillage 
Bonne journée


----------

